# Need plant ideas for a 55gallon aquarium



## Donna120 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi everyone, I just got a 55 gallon tank from Craigslist. It came with two Coralite HO T5 10,000k and two True Lumem 54 watt Artic Blue bulbs.
I am using Black Diamond for the substrate. I need some ideas for colorful (red, pink) plants that grow well without extra CO2.A while back a friend had some Sunset Hygro but I can't find any now. So, it anyone has some or other easy (for a beginner) to grow plants for shipping or real cheap please let me know. 
Thanks, Donna


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Your need for extra CO2 will be determined by your lighting. Theres lots of nice red colored plants out there but keeping them red in an aquarium is a different story. Someone else will be able to give you more info. Look at ludwigia ovalis, ludwigia repens, ludwigia palustris, Alternanthera reineckii 'rosaefolia'. These are all medium light requiring plants. There's so many more.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Red plants require additional iron supplementation to keep their rosy hue. Look into some API LeafZone, SeaChem Flourish Iron, or make your own solution using ferrous iron gluconate dietary supplement for Humans.

Sand is inert, so you'll need to invest in some root fertilizer tabs to help out any stem plants. SeaChem Flourish Tabs or Jungle Root Tabs are what I've used in the past.

You will need CO2 with that much light. Either that, or ditch 2 of the 4 bulbs. I'd say you don't need Actinic bulbs (Arctic Blue) unless you want to see your fish's and plants` colors pop. If you keep all 4 bulbs, look into some Flourish Excel for carbon dosing.


----------

